#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-25
 * ChinnoDog yawns
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-26
<ChinnoDog> crickets
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-29
<ChinnoDog> This channel is so dead
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-30
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<ChinnoDog> no one talks in here
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-07-26
<opera> tuenti habilitar cookies
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-07-20
<h0mer> any ubuntu/openstack gurus in here?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-07-28
<ChinnoDog> I'm back.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-07-23
<JonathanS> Hi swift110
<swift110> how are you JonathanS
<swift110> wow someone finally speaks
<JonathanS> lol
<JonathanS> I'm good, how are you?
<swift110> im good
<swift110> what are you up to
<JonathanS> Sorry, been busy :)
<JonathanS> Stuyding.
<JonathanS> Studying.
<swift110> oh its cool
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-07-25
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-07-27
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-07-29
<swift110-phone__> Hey
